# PF or PG



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

what is more important to you guys.....

do you want management to focus more on the PF spot...or try and sew up the backcourt???

there's arguments and drawbacks to be made for both....some believe that Yao needs an Otis Thorpe like PF...a good defender(preferly a shotblocker), rebounder and isn't lost offensively.....

I say, this team needs a PG in the worst way......Yao misses out on sooooooooooo many easy scoring opportunities cause no one outside of mcgrady can feed the post....whether its Sura's tendacy to dribble for 22 sec. and throwing up some wild jumper at the end of the shot-clock......or James being a gunner.....its not much of a stretch to say that Mcgrady and Barry are by far the best passers on this team.....

so, this brings up another question...I believe having the ideal PF will help Yao on D...but having the right PG helps him and the rest of the team on offense.....which is more important???

i say offense


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

tone wone said:


> what is more important to you guys.....
> 
> do you want management to focus more on the PF spot...or try and sew up the backcourt???
> 
> ...


Both man. They need a player who can make post entry passes, penetrate and kickout, hit an open shot, and *play solid D on the perimeter*


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The Rockets have TMac, so he's gonna have the ball most of the time
They obviously need a defensive PF
But they also need a PG, they don't need a true floor general (though it would be nice) they need a defensive stopper at PG/SG


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I would say PG because someone needs to run the team and play hard nosed defense. You can always switch to a zone to slow down a PF.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

a PG would help Yao so much it makes me cry that he's being wasted


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

both!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think reggie evans would be a great PF and maybe we could gethead into the line-up this year. i think that is all too good to be true though


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

As big as a Yao fan as I am, I think we should stop looking for players "that can help Yao". If Yao is truly a talented big man, he can help himself - sure a pure PG or a shot blocking/rebounding PF would do wonders for Yao, but it's up to Yao to elevate his own game, and play at a higher level despite lacking these types of compatible players. 

In fact, if I was purely a Yao fan, I'd rather us not get a great PG so when Yao starts whooping everyone's butt, he won't lose any of that credit due to the fact we have a great PG ala Amare losing credit for his great play because of Steve Nash. But of course, I'm a Houston fan as well :biggrin:

Yao has T-Mac, a player who draws just about as much attention as anyone in the league. I think that's enough help for Yao for now.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

There aren't any good PGs on the market anyways..


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

sherwin said:


> There aren't any good PGs on the market anyways..


damon jones?
antonio daniels?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We are going big in FA. Charlie Ward and Moochie Norris may not be on this team for long, but they are still PG's. Luther Head, Bobby Sura and Mike James are all expected to get minutes at the 1. We are too cluttered at the PG to make offers to Daniels and other FA PG's when we desperately need size. Simmons would all a nice addition as a big 2 or 3, even if he isn't a PF. SAR's game is too similar to Howard, but he is a very good scorer in the low block, a decent defender and a solid rebounder. I would take him over any PG on the market.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> damon jones?
> antonio daniels?



I love A.D., I've been pumping him for a while, but after we drafted Luther Head I realized we're not gonna go after another combo guard. d. jones sucks.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If we want a real distributor we should look @ Brevin Knight. He is not worth the full MLE though.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Defensive PF, Luther Head will excel in Houston and make All-Rookie 2nd team at the very least. He's a good spot up shooter and he'll have plenty of chances playing with McGrady and Yao. Now the Rockets just need a good defensive PF who can rebound and hit midrange jumpers.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

We need a good defensive, rebounding PF in the worst way. A team goes as far as its superstars can take them so its up to the rest of the team to support them. Therefore Houston needs someone at the four who doesn't consistently get burned and force Yao to pick up fouls inevitably by constantly having to provide help defense against opponents driving at him (you know he ain't gettin out the way). McGrady dominates the offense; however it would be interesting to see if TMac could develop a good off the ball game aided by the presence of a good point guard. However the need at PF is far greater; a PG who can spot up on O and man up on D is adequate for now.


----------

